# vet in spain



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi looking for a vet in the vitoria gasteiz area, for the pet passport,hope someone can recommend an english speaking vet. tried one in bilbao (santurtzi) before, bit of an ordeal,wouldnt want to try that again. also would consider one on the way back from algarve any route back to bilbao, if it has its own car park ,english spoken, oh!! and cheap ,thats the one 
tom


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

El Acuario in Ayamonte just over the border in Spain and on your way to Seville to pick up the Motorway. There is parking opposite or better by the bus station and walk. www.clinicaelacuario.com tel 34 959 471 190 we are regular customers and are only ever charged for the tablet which we buy every month when we are there.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

thank oly,
looks good,prefer one nearer to the port, but if we decide to stay in the algarve for the whole trip then thats the one.

tom


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

oly - how much are you charged?


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

We live 6 months in Ayamonte so I guess we are one of their customers and as you will be aware. Being so close to Africa and so many strays on the Spanish streets the treatments are monthly anyway for responsible dog owners and Rabies booster annualy. The passport now only requires the milbimax [the worm one we use] so they do the passport stamp for nothing. They are lovely and speak perfect English. I will look up the cost of the milbimax we always still do the 
'spot on' and I bought an extra treatment of both fo on the way back to Spain so it is difficult for me to give a price for the single milbimax. They certainly don't charge more for it when we need the passport stamping.


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Found it 18.60 euros for 2 milbimax and 17.70 for 2 Advantix 36.30euros and passport stamped.


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

At Eurotunnel they are only ever interested in the Chip, Rabies, Worm and time!!! 120 hours. We had to get an earlier train last time. We didn't realise 5 days is to the hour. We were lucky and know for next time


----------

